# Is this limp from pano?



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

A few weeks ago my vet told me Sam had pano. He had a lameness in his front leg and when she squeezed the upper bone he yelped. That was many weeks ago, thought it might be gone by now but he is still limping. Here is a short video of him running, let me know what you guys think. (he is very tired in this video by the way, this was after a good amount of running). Maybe i need to limit is running for a while longer?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I limited my boy when he was dealing with Pano, and I also gave a baby aspirin when he showed signs of discomfort.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Pano can stick around for a while and go away and recur. Try to cut out ANY exercise. I know that's a lot to ask of a puppy but do the best you can. Pano is an inflamation and requires time to heal. Abby had it a few times as a pup.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I limited my boy when he was dealing with Pano, and I also gave a baby aspirin when he showed signs of discomfort.


I did the same thing.

If you are really concerned, get back to the vet's though...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pano's bouts can be shortened with vitamin C(natural whole food) supplement. It reduces inflammation and supports the immune system.
I would consult a vet, but I do know first hand C helps, even if it isn't Pano.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Abbie is going through Pano too.  Her limp is not quite as pronounced, but she is obviously avoiding putting weight on the front right (for now, it was front left last month)...

Anyway, without a vet looking at it there is no way to know if it pano or something more serious. The limp shifting around would point towards pano, as does pain on the long bone (as opposed to the joint), and if the limp seems to come for a few weeks then disappear...

Hope your boy gets better. Its hard to see a pup in pain. It hurts me every time I see Abbie limping...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog had pano on and off from
4 months to 8 months. my traditional
Vet prescribed Deramaxx and my Holistic Vet
prescribed Rostux. when my dog was experiencing
pano his exercise was limited and he had a lot
of crate time. i massaged my dogs legs a lot
when pano was bothering him. sometimes
i would fill a towel with ice and rub his legs with it.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

All very good suggestions thank you. The vet did say it was pano, I just get paranoid that its something else because of my experience with my other dog who has had 3 knee surgeries because of a luxating patella when she was a puppy. Her knee caps would pop out of the groove in her bones as shed walk or run. One knee surgery failed and the vet did a second more extentive surgery for free (thank god) Still ran a tab of over 3000 dollars. The worst part was seeing my puppy who had endless energy sit in a cage for months. it robbed her of her puppyhood! Just worried its something bigger for little Sam, ill just have to wait and see.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

please don't run her so hard. right now she needs more down time. i know it's hard to keep them down, but, in the long run it will help her to get better - and, then be able to run all she wants. she is beautiful. give that leg some massaging. i'm sure she'll love that. hope she get better soon.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

4loveofadog said:


> please don't run her so hard. right now she needs more down time. i know it's hard to keep them down, but, in the long run it will help her to get better - and, then be able to run all she wants. she is beautiful. give that leg some massaging. i'm sure she'll love that. hope she get better soon.


The pano diagnosis was over a month ago and he wasn't limping until we went to the park. I thought it had gone away. I don't force him to run on a lame leg.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

SamTheDog said:


> The pano diagnosis was over a month ago and he wasn't limping until we went to the park. I thought it had gone away. I don't force him to run on a lame leg.


first, let me say i'm sorry i called your dog a she it's a he. also, i did not intend to make you feel that you are forcing him to run on a lame leg. no loving dog owner would. i was just thinking of the dog, THEY are the ones that don't know better to stay off their legs and rest. in any event, i hope she feeling fit soon.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

I am bringing this thread back up because Sam is now 8 months old and still has the limp. It has not been on and off like most people say happens with pano, its pretty much all the time. It also doesn't roam, it's always the same leg. Is it normal to have constant pano for over 2 months or is something else wrong with my pup?


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Only your vet can say for sure, but yes pano can occur over several months and does not always have to shift legs. A brief article can be read here: Panosteitis

Have you had an x-ray to confirm pano or just the palpation with pain reaction and therefore best guess?


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley came up lame at the beginning of summer. Two vet visits and two months later he is just now started to walk without limping. I worried the whole time because, like your dog, his pain was only in one leg. He is now walking normally, and is as happy as can be. I hope you have the same outcome, I hear it can last for months.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

SamTheDog said:


> I am bringing this thread back up because Sam is now 8 months old and still has the limp. It has not been on and off like most people say happens with pano, its pretty much all the time. It also doesn't roam, it's always the same leg. Is it normal to have constant pano for over 2 months or is something else wrong with my pup?


Get XRays. Our vet thought it was Pano. Even looking at the XRay she couldn't see anything. But when a specialist saw the XRay they clearly saw the signs of Elbow Dysplasia...

Very similar situation. She was limping alot on the same leg and it was not going away or moving around... Get the XRays and get a specialist to look at them.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

Lixx said:


> Only your vet can say for sure, but yes pano can occur over several months and does not always have to shift legs. A brief article can be read here: Panosteitis
> 
> Have you had an x-ray to confirm pano or just the palpation with pain reaction and therefore best guess?


No xrays yet, just the vet's best diagnosis based on what she saw. Main thing she saw was when she put pressure on the upper bone of his front leg he would get upset and nip at her.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

BR870 said:


> Get XRays. Our vet thought it was Pano. Even looking at the XRay she couldn't see anything. But when a specialist saw the XRay they clearly saw the signs of Elbow Dysplasia...
> 
> Very similar situation. She was limping alot on the same leg and it was not going away or moving around... Get the XRays and get a specialist to look at them.


I think I will because I won't feel better until I do. If it turns out to be elbow displaysia, what can be done for that? Ugh I hate the thoughts of putting another dog through surgery. My other dog has had surgury on both of her hind leg knees for luxating patellas. It was awful seeing her stuck in her crate for so long.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

SamTheDog said:


> I think I will because I won't feel better until I do. If it turns out to be elbow displaysia, what can be done for that? Ugh I hate the thoughts of putting another dog through surgery. My other dog has had surgury on both of her hind leg knees for luxating patellas. It was awful seeing her stuck in her crate for so long.


It is not easy but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

After reading all the symptoms now I am starting to think it is elbow dysplasia. It looks like it's only treated with surgery in severe cases?


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

9 Months old now and still limping same leg. Time for xrays methinks.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, xrays will make you feel better.

My dog had pano for awhile. Usually his back leg. My vet told me to take him off puppy food. 

Are you still feeding him puppy food?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We had a large female that had Pano until she was almost 2 yrs old.
Beautiful hips & elbows.....just Pano.
It was a HUGE pain in the arse....always limping, front leg.


----------

